

Show HN: Search, View and Share Vines in browser - rnochumo
http://www.vined.co

======
rnochumo
Happy valentines day! You can either search a #tag or a twitter @username and
it will pull in all the associated vines. Let me know if you have any
feedback.

I plan on showing popular search terms and usernames on the homepage.

Remember to click the videos from the search pages if you want to play. Also,
if you see another #tag in text beside a video you can click it and it will
execute a new search.

